# Jordan just ate a toilet paper roll !



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

hmm just a little cardboard... i wouldn't worry too much, unless she starts showing signs that somethings wrong. i have no experience with this, but i would guess it should just pass thru the system, paper gets pretty soft when wet, and hopefully she chewed it into small enough pieces


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, that's pretty much what they said at the ER (I have them on speed dial !). I gave her a slice of bread, it seems like it would cushion things in her tummy.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

My three fight over them. They think the empty roll is better than Milk Bones. It's just paper so it won;t hurt them.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> My three fight over them. They think the empty roll is better than Milk Bones. It's just paper so it won;t hurt them.


Keep telling me that, please!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

You'll have to change to the roll-less type of t.p. Save the environment and save Jordan. Lol
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

idk if this will help or not, but a dog once ate a kitchen knife and survived.. so i think paper shouldnt be an issue  

glad to hear the ER people said about the same as me. i have vet tech friends i can get a hold of when i need help


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad vet thinks it is nothing serious. I know you will be watching over her tonight. But be gentle with her. You don't want her to pack and leave (go to Tito, you know they are waiting there) just before the B-day party.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Susan Marie, I have a friend who asks me to give her our empty paper towel and toilet paper rolls to give her Goldens to eat. She swears it keeps them "regular" and keeps their teeth so clean they never need sedated dentals. They do have clean teeth. I mentioned it once to our vet and she was appalled because she thought I was giving them to Toby, with all his digestive sensitivities--I am not and for the record, he did get part of one once (thanks to the DH) and threw it up several nights later! Not all dogs can digest the cardboard I guess. My only concern is the possible chemicals in the adhesives attaching the end of the paper to the roll and also any chemicals put into the cardboard during the manufacture.

I'm still collecting the rolls for my friend and will give her a nice stash this week!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My crew run in and sit pretty for the rolls  They love them!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My dogs are all paper eaters...they love paper towel rolls, toilet rolls, and children's homework.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog ate one of these: 










And left nothing but the wire...

Not to mention carboard fry holders.... toilet paper rolls... shoestrings...

Well, let's just say he's had some colorful poops.

None of it ever bothered him in anyway way. Just pooped it out days later.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just seeing this Susan Marie. Hope all is well this morning with J. Gunner has never eaten a whole roll but has eaten his share. No problems with him. Keeping :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for a good report this a.m.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

WHAT IS IT WITH GOLDENS,AND PAPER? Spirit will visit me in the bathroom,grab paper out of my hand, NICE PICTURE,ISN'T IT GUYS?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

All of my previous goldens loved paper but out of the 4 that I have now only one does. She doesn't care for the nice clean paper. She prefers to dig used tissues and paper towels out of the garbage. Used diapers are her very favorite.:yuck:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

They are like gold in my house. I can get anything I want from them if I show an empty roll. Noah, can hear the lat square of tp coming off a roll and just appears. You should be fine. If you really want to see glee in the eyes...empty paper towel roll...or the just go nuts for gift wrap roll. I supervise, as the can get to big of a chunk stuck.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We regularly gave my dog growing up the paper towels rolls to play with - and he probably ate at least half of them before we took away the leftover bits. I wouldn't worry - it'll get soft and mushy in her tummy and just come out the other end.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My bridge boy Taz mastered the art of stealing napkins, paper towels, and kleenex-he was really good and very sneaky at it no matter how diligent we were watching him. He ate them regularly and of course I always worried until he passed them. 

I wouldn't be too concerenced, however keep a close eye on Jordan until she passes it. Taz lived to be 15.5 and he ate a lot of paper products in his lifetime.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It's only paper/cardboard. She will be fine. She just got a little extra fiber for the day.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Gross Question ??*

Will this be coming out in chunks or digested :yuck: Every thing looked A-OK this morning. :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You probably won't even notice it when it comes out. By all the responses you got I think now my poor dogs have been deprived of playing with these things.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady just ate one Friday night, and MacKenzie sat there waiting for the leftovers. I don't know what it is about them, but they love toilet paper rolls.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think you'll be able to re-use it ...but it'll definately be coming out sometime soon. 

Pete


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha silly dogs! He'll be just fine, Ry has eaten some crazy things and for all my worrying, its never been an issue.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Same here as all the others...paper is Chance's "thing". I've always let him have the rolls from TP and paper towels. That's his heaven. I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola LOVES the paper towel roll cardboard thing... tears it up but lucky for me spits it out...... I would think a little paper would be no big deal...


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Jordan, Please no more "puppy antics" to scare your mommy. I guess you just had to do it before you turn the big 1 birthday. You know how tv commercials are always saying you need more fiber in your diet? Well maybe Jordan overheard that. LOL. I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

TP was the subject of one of Nugget's little adventures too. Everything came out fine in the end.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Several years ago, I had a client bring in a dog due to voluminous stools. No diarrhea, just huge amounts. Turned out she ate a roll of paper towels..... Poop was solid, well formed, and large!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

When Max and Di were puppies, they would go into the bathroom and take the cardboard rolls out of the wastebasket. They did this while they were teething. So we just started putting them on the floor in the living room for them. They never chewed anything but the rolls. When they were finished teething, their interest in the rolls disappeared.


----------



## uscgirl (Apr 19, 2010)

gave Sonny a cardboard roll from the paper towels..... he took it and placed it on his bed with all of his other toys.... and has never touched it.... but regularly play with his other toys..... he just likes to collect i guess...... : )


----------

